# unstable internet connection



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

i have comcast internet but for some reason it keeps droping everytime i choose to play online on the xbox 360.....i called my isp like 5 times and each time they sent out a tech guy to fix the issue and they did but only for maybe a day or 2......they all claim its the splitters connecting the cable to the modem but when they switch it out the problem still exists... i cant figure out y its droping and comcast tech support is no where near qualified to inform me on how to fix the issue...HELP!!!!! btw this problem started a year and 1 month after i got the service


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

it wont let me do da tests even after i did wat it instructed for me to become pingable


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

nvm server is offline so ill try l8r


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

da server for the test has been offline for a while now and i dont know if itll ever be up again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

While we wait, run this PingTest and post the results here.


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, other than a little jitter, that looks OK. Not sure what to tell you, this screams out ISP issue.


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

dat sucks cuz dat wud probably mean i wud have to switch but comcast is da best out here....thx 4 da help


----------



## CnoteDa1andOnly (Jun 16, 2010)

one more thing the jitter means unstable connection which=bad right


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The jitter indicates it's somewhat unstable, but not bad.


----------

